# Little fella sunning himself



## floyd_074 (Feb 12, 2010)

Was out for a mornings hunt whistling foxes a couple of weeks back and stumbled across a little red belly black snake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice Floyd, did you get any foxes?
Where were you?


----------



## reptilerob (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome looking snake. You sound a lot like myself, out hunting and looking for snakes at the same time!!!
Did you get any red dogs? I whistled one up a few weeks ago and shot it with my 17HMR, and havnt been able to whistle one up since!! havnt been out a lot either though.....too busy!!!


----------



## floyd_074 (Feb 14, 2010)

We ended up with 14 foxes for the mornings walk. Pretty good for a couple of hours. The majority of the foxes were three quater grown pups. It's always great whistling this time of year, they come in so hard.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh...what is this whistling you're talking about???? (I'm sure I could google it, but since you're here ) ...so is it like *whistle, whistle...here boy, come on* ???? :lol:

Beautiful red belly. Such a pretty snake!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah Moose,but more like 
"here foxy foxy foxy foxy" "whistle whistle"
Young foxes are so stupid..


----------



## patonthego (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey you don't kill the snakes you find so why kill the foxes don't they have as much right to live????


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 14, 2010)

no foxes have no right to live here


----------



## markars (Feb 14, 2010)

> Hey you don't kill the snakes you find so why kill the foxes don't they have as much right to live????


 
This topic is over done in other threads. patonthego- if you want a rehash- look it up on search, re read it and let it be done.
Leave this thread to be.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2010)

I think it's because foxes are an introduced animal, like cats and dogs....they kill native fauna....that's just what I'm guessing.


----------



## patonthego (Feb 14, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> I think it's because foxes are an introduced animal, like cats and dogs....they kill native fauna....that's just what I'm guessing.


 
thanks for that, wasn't trying to be smart as a lot of people do on here, I simply don't understand some logic. Toads are a different reason!! GET RID of them all.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 14, 2010)

patonthego said:


> Hey you don't kill the snakes you find so why kill the foxes don't they have as much right to live????




this is a rehash of the same topic and the bottom line is no foxes dont deserve to live they are a feral introduced pest which have caused extinctions of our beautiful wildlife.
Im sorry to be blunt and sure as animal lovers we all would prefer not animals to be killed,however, every time i have removed one of these foul loathsome creatures from existence,i have thought of all the Australian wildlife that would live as a result.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 14, 2010)

patonthego said:


> thanks for that, wasn't trying to be smart as a lot of people do on here, I simply don't understand some logic. Toads are a different reason!! GET RID of them all.



yea im definantly not trying to be smart i think the feelings of others are a matter of great importance and yes cane toads are horrible bloody things but foxes and cats have probably done more dammage than cane toads and affect the whole mainland not just the northern temperate/tropical zones


----------



## reptilerob (Feb 15, 2010)

patonthego said:


> Hey you don't kill the snakes you find so why kill the foxes don't they have as much right to live????


 gee you think thats bad, i shoot deer and ducks too!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:.....and rabbits, wild dogs and wild cats!!!!!


----------



## floyd_074 (Feb 15, 2010)

The truth is foxes kill a lot of Australian wildlife farmers sheep. Foxes are known to go on a bit of a killing freenzie on new born sheep. They don't just kill to survive. Foxes are beautiful creatures and always still manage to out smart me most of the time, but it's great to know that the foxes lives we take don't suffer and our native wildlife has a better chance of survival.


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

They have the right to live, just not here! Go back to England, shoo foxy foxies shoo lol


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Feb 15, 2010)

> They have the right to live, just not here! Go back to England, shoo foxy foxies shoo lol


I think they're endangered over there. We should invite the English to come over here, round up a big boat load, and take 'em home. 

That red-bellied is lovely. I saw a nice one like that a few weeks ago up in the Blue Mountains, sunning himself in some long grass.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 15, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Oh...what is this whistling you're talking about???? (I'm sure I could google it, but since you're here ) ...so is it like *whistle, whistle...here boy, come on* ???? :lol:
> 
> Beautiful red belly. Such a pretty snake!




fairly sure it imitates a trapped rabbit the fox whistle itself is just a convex disc that sits between the lips and gums


----------



## phillthediamond (Feb 15, 2010)

I wanna see a red belly in the wild. so over the browns we get out my way. good to see them just give me some variety!

love the photo! love the snake.

p.s. introduced animals are bad, introduced people are bad. just think of all the other animals in aust that could still be around had white settlement not destroyed it all. thats another topic and ill leave it there.


----------



## jamesn48 (Feb 19, 2010)

In the uk i've never seen a fox, and i've only ever seen a few bunnies, while i know a road in SA where their are hundreds of bunnies and usually a few foxes.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 22, 2010)

patonthego said:


> thanks for that, wasn't trying to be smart as a lot of people do on here, I simply don't understand some logic. Toads are a different reason!! GET RID of them all.



Foxes would have the same, if not MORE, of any impact than Cane Toads.


----------



## fishunter (Feb 22, 2010)

do u have any pics of the fox's you shot? well done btw!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 23, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Foxes would have the same, if not MORE, of any impact than Cane Toads.




yes alot more than canetoads,i was reading that even after the devastation they have caused canetoads have not caused an extinction of a species,however i just cut and pasted this:

The European red fox_(Vulpes vulpes)_ was introduced to mainland Australia as early as the 1850's. Since that time the fox has inflicted enormous impacts on the native wildlife of Australia, being implicated in the extinction of many native animals. Indeed, Australia's apalling record of mammal extinctions in the last 200 years - the worst in the world - is in no small part due to the fox.

they are worried in tasmania as foxes have turned up there and if not eradicated early,say good bye to some very beautiful mammal species forever.

further reading Parks & Wildlife Service - Foxes in Tasmania


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 15, 2010)

we went hunting for rabits once we almost litearly shot one every time we went round a corner lol


----------



## krusty (Mar 27, 2010)

great looking RBBS and a good size to.


----------



## sativa (Mar 27, 2010)

there is already enough poms here lets not invite anymore


----------

